# [Bridge's Art Dump] Requests: OPEN!



## inthenameofSweden (Nov 6, 2014)

HELLO AND WELCOME TO MY ART THREAD. PLEASE FEEL FREE TO LOOK AROUND AND SUCH.
FEEL FREE TO ALSO CRITIQUE MY ART (really looking for those critiques actually)
ALSO YOU CAN REQUEST I SKETCH YOUR OC OR MAYOR OR SOMETHIN'

I ACCEPT IGB AND BTB AS PAYMENT, DON'T KNOW WHEN SOMEONE'S GONNA BE PAYING ME THOUGH.

*Art Trades*: OPEN!

*Requests*: OPEN!

*Commissions*: ???

THAT IS ALL

THANK YOU

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Spoiler: Fire Mage Lady












Quick sketch I did today, I'm in a bit of a slump and kinda want some opinions on my art

The lady is some sort of fire mage by the way


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Nov 6, 2014)

It looks nice. The hands and feet could use some work. It also seems a little stiff/blocky if that makes sense. Good job nonetheless though.


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Nov 8, 2014)

Mega_Cabbage said:


> It looks nice. The hands and feet could use some work. It also seems a little stiff/blocky if that makes sense. Good job nonetheless though.


yeah she's barefoot so I could work on feet a bit ;u;
but ye I definitely see what you mean by blocky as well, thank you for the help!


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Nov 8, 2014)

Just drew this now, similar theme, different person. Opinions?



Spoiler: PaprikaSu Doodle


----------



## Pixelorez (Nov 8, 2014)

First of all... I don't want to offend you, just take all of this as and advice, all right?
Hands are too big, arms ar too thick, head is too small, glasses look, like they are broken, and that is not how breasts work. Also, it's always bad choice to draw with a marker. Dress could use more shading. Fingers are weird too, just look at your own hand while drawing it, that is what I do.  Hope this helps a bit.


----------



## BlueeCookie (Nov 8, 2014)

my suggestions is maybe make the head a bit bigger, it seems to be a bit too small for the body. try giving her a more curvy and loose body, she looks quite stiff atm o:

overall i like the pose! it fits the idea of a "fire mage", same with her design.

I included a redline for you here nwn: http://i.imgur.com/xfNlIBL.png


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Nov 8, 2014)

Pixelorez said:


> First of all... I don't want to offend you, just take all of this as and advice, all right?
> Hands are too big, arms ar too thick, head is too small, glasses look, like they are broken, and that is not how breasts work. Also, it's always bad choice to draw with a marker. Dress could use more shading. Fingers are weird too, just look at your own hand while drawing it, that is what I do.  Hope this helps a bit.



It's alright, I'm not offended! The only thing I have to say is that the marker is what I lined with, there was a sketch that I erased underneath it ;u; Other than that thank you for the critisism!



BlueeCookie said:


> my suggestions is maybe make the head a bit bigger, it seems to be a bit too small for the body. try giving her a more curvy and loose body, she looks quite stiff atm o:
> 
> overall i like the pose! it fits the idea of a "fire mage", same with her design.
> 
> I included a redline for you here nwn: http://i.imgur.com/xfNlIBL.png



Yeah I think I really gotta work on the stiffness thing ;u;
And oh gosh thank you so much for the redline!!


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Nov 9, 2014)

Another drawing sketched today, I might just make this a thread where I dump all my art stuff


Spoiler: Uberquick Lying Sketch








the hand holding the elbow looks very weird sorry


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Nov 10, 2014)

I thought this was cute, any thoughts on it?


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Nov 11, 2014)

I did more of those lil chibi doodle things
Characters belong to my darling friends


Spoiler: This is Long I'm warning You Now


----------



## tinyfire (Nov 11, 2014)

Such cute little chibis squeee 

Could I get a drawing of my mayor? I don't have pictures but its
brown bun, blue eyes, yellow dotted dress, crown, and optional white stockings

thanks so much!!


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Nov 11, 2014)

tinyfire said:


> Such cute little chibis squeee
> 
> Could I get a drawing of my mayor? I don't have pictures but its
> brown bun, blue eyes, yellow dotted dress, crown, and optional white stockings
> ...



Thank you!
And uh, do you want that in chibi-style or regular sketch?
Chibi-style you get colour but regular sketch has more detail


----------



## tinyfire (Nov 11, 2014)

Chibi would be awesome<3


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Nov 11, 2014)

tinyfire said:


> Chibi would be awesome<3



Here you go, friend!


----------



## tinyfire (Nov 11, 2014)

:OO 

I hope you don't mind if I use this as my avatar, omg ;o; (Will credit ofc!)


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Nov 11, 2014)

tinyfire said:


> :OO
> 
> I hope you don't mind if I use this as my avatar, omg ;o; (Will credit ofc!)



oh gosh that's no problem! I'm glad you like it ;u;


----------



## Mercedes (Nov 11, 2014)

inthenameofSweden said:


> I did more of those lil chibi doodle things
> Characters belong to my darling friends
> 
> 
> Spoiler: This is Long I'm warning You Now



I really like these  could I pm you some info if your willing to comish?? Also my timeline is eat


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Nov 12, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> I really like these  could I pm you some info if your willing to comish?? Also my timeline is eat



oh uh, sure! Feel free to pm me! ;u;


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Nov 12, 2014)

I've been sitting on this sketch for a while now and for whatever reason I can't bring myself to finish it. I think I'm afraid of ruining it. ;u;


Spoiler: Witchey Nilesy


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Nov 13, 2014)

Bump! Any requests I get I'll get done after schoolwork!


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Nov 19, 2014)

So I drew this today, and considering what I've been putting out recently I'm actually kinda proud



Spoiler: Do any of you watch Over the Garden Wall?


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Nov 19, 2014)

Oh my goodness, your chibis are the cutest thing I've seen in my entire life. :')))

I'd absolutely love if you could do my mayor? Here are some refs, if you decide to do it. <3



Spoiler: refs



View attachment 75086 View attachment 75088 View attachment 75087


----------



## azukitan (Nov 19, 2014)

Your stick chibis are my new favorite thing now <333 May I request one of any of my OCs here?: [x] It'd be super awesome if you did couples, too, but that's asking for a bit much. *totes wish I had BTB to commission you ; ;*


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Nov 20, 2014)

KelseyHendrix said:


> Oh my goodness, your chibis are the cutest thing I've seen in my entire life. :')))
> 
> I'd absolutely love if you could do my mayor? Here are some refs, if you decide to do it. <3
> 
> ...



Ooo your mayor's outfit is so pretty!


Spoiler: here you go!













azukitan said:


> Your stick chibis are my new favorite thing now <333 May I request one of any of my OCs here?: [x] It'd be super awesome if you did couples, too, but that's asking for a bit much. *totes wish I had BTB to commission you ; ;*



Ahhhh so many OCs! And ye, I can do couples if you want!


Spoiler: I drew Daemon! (I think that's his name ;u;)


----------



## azukitan (Nov 20, 2014)

inthenameofSweden said:


> Ahhhh so many OCs! And ye, I can do couples if you want!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I drew Daemon! (I think that's his name ;u;)



*squee* He's so adorbs!! I love the pose, expression, and texture soooo much <333 You're very kind, hehe. I actually want stick cheebs of all my Pokemon gijinkas. I'm broke as of now, but how much would you charge per character if I were to buy from you in the near future? :3


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Nov 21, 2014)

azukitan said:


> *squee* He's so adorbs!! I love the pose, expression, and texture soooo much <333 You're very kind, hehe. I actually want stick cheebs of all my Pokemon gijinkas. I'm broke as of now, but how much would you charge per character if I were to buy from you in the near future? :3



oh golly thank you >o<
and uh, I've never actually done commissions before, so I'm not sure how much to charge ;u;


----------



## Kasuralixa (Nov 21, 2014)

I absolutely love your stick chibis, and I'm seeing progress in your sketches (been lurkin')! Your poses are really imaginative ^^ And your subjects' bodies seem to be getting more and more natural looking!

I'd like to request a couple stick chibi ;w; If you could do it digitally, that'd be great! (that way I can work it into other things like sigs, avatar, without messing up the artwork itself)

Here's the refs:


Spoiler: Ref Sheets















If you could do a cute, love-y dove-y pose as well, that'd be great! You can do two individual drawings if you're not comfortable with that! Thank you!

Do you happen to have a wishlist or anything? I'd like to pay you--be it bells, items or BTB! ^^


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Nov 21, 2014)

Kasuralixa said:


> I absolutely love your stick chibis, and I'm seeing progress in your sketches (been lurkin')! Your poses are really imaginative ^^ And your subjects' bodies seem to be getting more and more natural looking!
> 
> I'd like to request a couple stick chibi ;w; If you could do it digitally, that'd be great! (that way I can work it into other things like sigs, avatar, without messing up the artwork itself)
> 
> ...



oh gosh sorry these look so weird! It's the first time I tried drawing these sorts of things from the side ;u;


Spoiler: Your OCs are very cute though!!










And uh, I don't have a wishlist or anything, but I'm happy to do these for free!


----------



## Kasuralixa (Nov 21, 2014)

inthenameofSweden said:


> oh gosh sorry these look so weird! It's the first time I tried drawing these sorts of things from the side ;u;
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Your OCs are very cute though!!
> ...



Omg, that's adorable! Thank you so much!
Seriously though, I feel like a thief taking art for free. _Throws money at you_ ;w;


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Nov 21, 2014)

Kasuralixa said:


> Omg, that's adorable! Thank you so much!
> Seriously though, I feel like a thief taking art for free. _Throws money at you_ ;w;



oh golly thank you so much friend! It's greatly appreciated! ;u;


----------



## azukitan (Nov 21, 2014)

inthenameofSweden said:


> oh golly thank you >o<
> and uh, I've never actually done commissions before, so I'm not sure how much to charge ;u;



D'aww, that's alright! I'm not good at pricing either, so I don't think I'd be much help ^^;; Would 4 yellow candies be sufficient for a couple, though? Of these guys (http://s153.photobucket.com/user/l337ninja1up/media/Kana and Hiro/fdfdfdsgsh_zpsdda028fd.png.html) or my bunny OCs (http://s153.photobucket.com/user/l337ninja1up/media/Red and Blue/BlueVelvetOC_zps39729c1d.jpg.html and http://s153.photobucket.com/user/l337ninja1up/media/Red and Blue/RedVelvetOC_zpsebcc8569.jpg.html). I would feel bad asking for a bunch of freebies, so I want to compensate you in some way.


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Nov 21, 2014)

azukitan said:


> D'aww, that's alright! I'm not good at pricing either, so I don't think I'd be much help ^^;; Would 4 yellow candies be sufficient for a couple, though? Of these guys (http://s153.photobucket.com/user/l337ninja1up/media/Kana and Hiro/fdfdfdsgsh_zpsdda028fd.png.html) or my bunny OCs (http://s153.photobucket.com/user/l337ninja1up/media/Red and Blue/BlueVelvetOC_zps39729c1d.jpg.html and http://s153.photobucket.com/user/l337ninja1up/media/Red and Blue/RedVelvetOC_zpsebcc8569.jpg.html). I would feel bad asking for a bunch of freebies, so I want to compensate you in some way.



I'm alright doing these for free! It keeps me busy ;u; (though I think I'm gonna go take a break now aha)
I love your OC designs by the way! Also sorry if I forgot some details, it's hard to squish things into those little chibis sometimes ;u;


Spoiler: Kana & Hiro


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Nov 21, 2014)

So I drew this today



Spoiler: Be careful, Lying










I tried to be creepy but the way I've been drawing lately doesn't do creepy apparently
aha


----------



## azukitan (Nov 21, 2014)

inthenameofSweden said:


> I'm alright doing these for free! It keeps me busy ;u; (though I think I'm gonna go take a break now aha)
> I love your OC designs by the way! Also sorry if I forgot some details, it's hard to squish things into those little chibis sometimes ;u;
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Kana & Hiro



EEEEE, THIS IS THE SWEETEST THING EVER!!! I COULD JUST EAT THEM BOTH UP XD 'Course I might get tons of cavities afterwards, hehe. Seriously though, this immediately brought a smile to my face when I saw it! I'm so happy you drew Kana and Hiro for meeee~~ You're an absolute dear for doing these freebies. Thank you again from the bottom of my heart! <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



inthenameofSweden said:


> So I drew this today
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hope to dear God that's only a doll ;w;


----------



## sej (Nov 21, 2014)

Could I please request? I would be really grateful if you could draw my mayor! 




Please and thank you!


----------



## Creeper$ (Nov 21, 2014)

omg luv ur chibis! Can you do one of a girl in a black corset and riding boots smiling? PS she has sharklike teeth, grey eyes, and spiky dark blue hair.


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Nov 21, 2014)

azukitan said:


> EEEEE, THIS IS THE SWEETEST THING EVER!!! I COULD JUST EAT THEM BOTH UP XD 'Course I might get tons of cavities afterwards, hehe. Seriously though, this immediately brought a smile to my face when I saw it! I'm so happy you drew Kana and Hiro for meeee~~ You're an absolute dear for doing these freebies. Thank you again from the bottom of my heart! <3
> 
> I hope to dear God that's only a doll ;w;



Oh gosh you're very welcome!

And one can only hope...

also @Sej and Creeper$: I'll do your requests tomorrow!!


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Nov 22, 2014)

Sej said:


> Could I please request? I would be really grateful if you could draw my mayor!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Here you go friend!













Creeper$ said:


> omg luv ur chibis! Can you do one of a girl in a black corset and riding boots smiling? PS she has sharklike teeth, grey eyes, and spiky dark blue hair.





Spoiler: I wasn't quite sure how to do the corset but I tried! ;u;


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Nov 22, 2014)

Well suddenly I'm drawing a lot more, though I'm certainly not drawing to the standard that I want to be but eh
Have an OC headshot


Spoiler: Karl O'Connell


----------



## sej (Nov 22, 2014)

inthenameofSweden said:


> Spoiler: Here you go friend!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THANKS SO MUCH! OMG WHY DIDN'T I SEE THIS?! *facepalms*
So adorable! :')


----------



## Creeper$ (Nov 22, 2014)

inthenameofSweden said:


> Spoiler: Here you go friend!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Omg tysm!!


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Nov 22, 2014)

Sej said:


> THANKS SO MUCH! OMG WHY DIDN'T I SEE THIS?! *facepalms*
> So adorable! :')





Creeper$ said:


> Omg tysm!!



Ahhhh!! You're both so very welcome! ;o;


----------



## Kasuralixa (Nov 23, 2014)

inthenameofSweden said:


> Well suddenly I'm drawing a lot more, though I'm certainly not drawing to the standard that I want to be but eh
> Have an OC headshot
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Karl O'Connell



This is really good! You're making such awesome and fast progress!


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Nov 23, 2014)

Kasuralixa said:


> This is really good! You're making such awesome and fast progress!


oh gosh really? .o. thank you so much!!


----------



## Kasuralixa (Nov 23, 2014)

inthenameofSweden said:


> oh gosh really? .o. thank you so much!!



Yeah! I'd drop some serious bells for art like that! I especially love the usage of non-black lineart--I hate using pure black as lineart, and softer/saturated colors always make the painting feel a lot warmer and cuter imo.


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Nov 23, 2014)

Kasuralixa said:


> Yeah! I'd drop some serious bells for art like that! I especially love the usage of non-black lineart--I hate using pure black as lineart, and softer/saturated colors always make the painting feel a lot warmer and cuter imo.



wah, I've never really thought about selling my art ;u;
and yeah for the lines I usually just grab a darker version of the person's eye colour


----------



## Kasuralixa (Nov 23, 2014)

inthenameofSweden said:


> wah, I've never really thought about selling my art ;u;
> and yeah for the lines I usually just grab a darker version of the person's eye colour



Well if you ever do, I'd buy some, and I think a lot of other people would as well ^^
Oo, that's a good idea! I usually stick with medium/dark - dark brown depending on the colors I'm using.


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Nov 23, 2014)

Spoiler: Wirt is really fun to draw jesus christ


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Nov 23, 2014)

bump because I'm looking for stuff to draw!! .o.


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Nov 24, 2014)

I want to draw more but I'm really tired today bleh have a sketch


Spoiler: This is an OC of mine


----------



## Rococo (Nov 24, 2014)

​
Do you mind drawing my mayor? My only request is to make her eyes brown; this is a very old picture.


----------



## azukitan (Nov 24, 2014)

inthenameofSweden said:


> I want to draw more but I'm really tired today bleh have a sketch
> 
> 
> Spoiler: This is an OC of mine



He's adorable <3 This is the same guy in your icon, yes? Do you have a complete color palette for him? :>


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Nov 24, 2014)

azukitan said:


> He's adorable <3 This is the same guy in your icon, yes? Do you have a complete color palette for him? :>



yep it's the same person! I have a full ref pic of them if that's what you mean ;u; X I love them very much <3


----------



## azukitan (Nov 24, 2014)

inthenameofSweden said:


> yep it's the same person! I have a full ref pic of them if that's what you mean ;u; X I love them very much <3



AWWW, HE REMINDS ME OF MY HIRO XD <333 I love the mild-mannered, geeky types, lol. However, I could be completely wrong when it comes to reading your character. Don't judge a book by its cover @w@


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Nov 24, 2014)

azukitan said:


> AWWW, HE REMINDS ME OF MY HIRO XD <333 I love the mild-mannered, geeky types, lol. However, I could be completely wrong when it comes to reading your character. Don't judge a book by its cover @w@



oh no you're completely right, they're quiet and very geeky. Very very nervous as well ;u;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Rococo said:


> View attachment 75579
> 
> View attachment 75580​
> Do you mind drawing my mayor? My only request is to make her eyes brown; this is a very old picture.





Spoiler: She was fun to draw!


----------



## azukitan (Nov 24, 2014)

N'awww, so cute! I'll draw him when I'm not experiencing art block anymore x3


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Nov 24, 2014)

azukitan said:


> N'awww, so cute! I'll draw him when I'm not experiencing art block anymore x3



oh my gosh really?! .O. THANK YOU SO MUCH AHHHHHHHHHHHH

also I finished (kinda) another art piece


Spoiler: Go ahead, trust him.



See what happens~


----------



## Kasuralixa (Nov 25, 2014)

inthenameofSweden said:


> oh my gosh really?! .O. THANK YOU SO MUCH AHHHHHHHHHHHH
> 
> also I finished (kinda) another art piece
> 
> ...



Love the mouth! Are his eyes red and blue, or is the red his eyelid? I originally just saw it as his eyelid but then I saw it as his eye and now I can't see it anyway else ;w; I'd absolutely love to know the background story of this character though! (If there is one)


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Nov 25, 2014)

Kasuralixa said:


> Love the mouth! Are his eyes red and blue, or is the red his eyelid? I originally just saw it as his eyelid but then I saw it as his eye and now I can't see it anyway else ;w; I'd absolutely love to know the background story of this character though! (If there is one)



The red is his eyelid, he has makeup on ;u;

this is fanart actually, the character is called Lying and they're from a minecraft youtube series called "Witch in the Woods" X


----------



## Kasuralixa (Nov 25, 2014)

inthenameofSweden said:


> The red is his eyelid, he has makeup on ;u;
> 
> this is fanart actually, the character is called Lying and they're from a minecraft youtube series called "Witch in the Woods" X



Ahh that makes sense! I thought so at first ^^ 
I'll check that out when I'm home ^^ Great painting!


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Nov 25, 2014)

I don't know where all the art is coming from lately but have a chibidoodle


Spoiler: Uh Su, your sheep appears to be growing extra eyes...









and horns… and wings


you can't see the wings because they're on his back so I didn't draw them ;u;


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Nov 25, 2014)

Bumping because requests are open


----------



## Rococo (Nov 25, 2014)

inthenameofSweden said:


> oh no you're completely right, they're quiet and very geeky. Very very nervous as well ;u;
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Wah, she's adorable! Thank you so much!


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Nov 26, 2014)

Rococo said:


> Wah, she's adorable! Thank you so much!



you're welcome friend! Glad I could do this ;u;


----------



## jessicat_197 (Nov 26, 2014)

Oh these are adorable! Please do my mayor in your chibi style


Spoiler











- - - Post Merge - - -

oh her eyes are blue


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Nov 26, 2014)

jessicat_197 said:


> Oh these are adorable! Please do my mayor in your chibi style
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Here you go, friend!!



Spoiler: Sorry her dress is hard to see but it's coloured I promise ;u;











- - - Post Merge - - -

I drew this as an icon for a shadowrunners campaign. The character is called Takeshi or Timmy


Spoiler: He's a 15-year-old technomancer


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Nov 26, 2014)

Spoiler: Drew a new ref for my favourite OC <3











If anyone wants to draw them or any of my OCs just ask for refs!!


----------



## Mints (Nov 26, 2014)

omg your art style is really cute (at least way better than mine xD)
you should make a shop or something, and get rich >u>
I would love it if you can draw my oc, have fun with her too idc about the style so just doodle to your hearts content <3


Spoiler


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Nov 26, 2014)

my oc?
[x]
stick chibi merci beacoup!


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Nov 26, 2014)

Mints said:


> omg your art style is really cute (at least way better than mine xD)
> you should make a shop or something, and get rich >u>
> I would love it if you can draw my oc, have fun with her too idc about the style so just doodle to your hearts content <3
> 
> ...





Spoiler: I sketched her, she was fun to draw!











@Kawaii Cupcakes: I'll get your OC done tomorrow!


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Nov 27, 2014)

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> my oc?
> [x]
> stick chibi merci beacoup!



Here you go!


Spoiler: I hope you don't mind me drawing her frowning ;u;


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Nov 28, 2014)

Bump because I wanna doodle OCs


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Nov 29, 2014)

bump again because I wanna doodle OCs ;u;


----------



## MC4pros (Nov 29, 2014)

Mayor reference : { x } Thank you! <3


----------



## Kasuralixa (Nov 29, 2014)

This is the closest thing I have to an OC:


Spoiler: oc








He's wearing this but hoodless. Though I also like these robes.


He's from The Elder Scrolls: Oblivion--I do RPs and I write an RP Diary/Backstory/Prologue thing with them, so you can see that here if you wanna know more about him. There's not a lot to it yet since I haven't played in a while. I have more Oblivion RPs if you want to sketch more OCs!

Feel free to doodle him in whatever format you want ^^ Sketch, chibi, I don't care!


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Nov 29, 2014)

MC4pros said:


> Mayor reference : { x } Thank you! <3



>u<


Spoiler: I love her shirt!!











Also Kasuralixa your OC is really cool! I read a bit of what you linked as well, you write really well oh gosh


Spoiler: He reminds me of a friend's character the way he looks actually


----------



## MC4pros (Nov 29, 2014)

oooooh, THANK YOU!


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Nov 29, 2014)

MC4pros said:


> oooooh, THANK YOU!



you're welcome friend!


----------



## unintentional (Nov 29, 2014)

Can you maybe draw my mayor?
It doesn't even matter how, all your art is hella cute ;u;


Spoiler


----------



## Kasuralixa (Nov 29, 2014)

inthenameofSweden said:


> >u<
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I love her shirt!!
> ...



Ahh thank you!! ^^ Did you do that digitally? Or like edited traditional photo/drew over traditional photo? It looks unique from your usual styles!
I have a few more Oblivion RPs if you ever get bored again ^^ Though I feel like there'll be no shortage of requests--your art is so lovely and the fact that you do it for free is astounding.


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Nov 29, 2014)

Saint_Jimmy said:


> Can you maybe draw my mayor?
> It doesn't even matter how, all your art is hella cute ;u;
> 
> 
> ...



I... kinda combined her two outfits I hope you don't mind ;u;


Spoiler: Also sorry about the weird pose












- - - Post Merge - - -



Kasuralixa said:


> Ahh thank you!! ^^ Did you do that digitally? Or like edited traditional photo/drew over traditional photo? It looks unique from your usual styles!
> I have a few more Oblivion RPs if you ever get bored again ^^ Though I feel like there'll be no shortage of requests--your art is so lovely and the fact that you do it for free is astounding.



I scanned it in black and white mode that's why it looks so pixelated ;u;

and ye, sling requests my way any time you wish, I love drawing for free!
Probably gonna take a quick break now though .o.


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Nov 30, 2014)

bump because I have ample free time right now


----------



## Reenhard (Nov 30, 2014)

My Reenhard babe? <3


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Nov 30, 2014)

Reenhard said:


> My Reenhard babe? <3



sorry this took me so long, I had to redo the pose a couple times


Spoiler: Here you go, though!


----------



## Reenhard (Nov 30, 2014)

inthenameofSweden said:


> sorry this took me so long, I had to redo the pose a couple times
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Here you go, though!



Dawww he looks so hugable! I need to hug him ;w; <3 thank you darling!" <3


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Nov 30, 2014)

Reenhard said:


> Dawww he looks so hugable! I need to hug him ;w; <3 thank you darling!" <3



No problem! And thank you! I'm always happy to draw ;u;


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Nov 30, 2014)

I suck so bad. I completely forgot that I commented on this and I just now saw it. Your art of my mayor was adorable, thank you so much. <33


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Nov 30, 2014)

KelseyHendrix said:


> I suck so bad. I completely forgot that I commented on this and I just now saw it. Your art of my mayor was adorable, thank you so much. <33



It's okay friend! Thank you for noticing now though! ;u; and no problem, she was fun to draw!


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Nov 30, 2014)

Spoiler: *sleepy Sweden noises*


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Nov 30, 2014)

bump for a request before I go to bed


----------



## azukitan (Nov 30, 2014)

Freebie doodle for you ^__^


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Dec 1, 2014)

azukitan said:


> Freebie doodle for you ^__^



*shrill screeching noises* OH MY GOSH THANK YOU SO MUCH AHHHHH THEY LOOK AMAZING OH MY GOSH OH MY GOSH
Is there anything I can do in return?


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Dec 1, 2014)

bump because I'm watching the Yogscast Christmas livestreams and I'm pumped to do some requests!!


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Dec 1, 2014)

bump
if I get any now they'll be done tomorrow but I really wanna draw for people!!


----------



## azukitan (Dec 1, 2014)

inthenameofSweden said:


> *shrill screeching noises* OH MY GOSH THANK YOU SO MUCH AHHHHH THEY LOOK AMAZING OH MY GOSH OH MY GOSH
> Is there anything I can do in return?



T'is no trouble at all! I like your OC and also wanted to return the kindness :')
But wow, it really baffles me why people aren't bombarding you with requests o-o


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Dec 2, 2014)

azukitan said:


> T'is no trouble at all! I like your OC and also wanted to return the kindness :')
> But wow, it really baffles me why people aren't bombarding you with requests o-o



oh gosh then thank you so much again!
and I dunno why people even requested me in the first place, but I'm always happy to draw when I get them!


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Dec 2, 2014)

bump


----------



## azukitan (Dec 2, 2014)

Looks like you need some test subjects! Is it alright if I request some cheebs for my friend? c:


Spoiler: Her OCs:


















Together or separate--it's up to you! ^^ Please and thank you! *huggus*


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Dec 2, 2014)

azukitan said:


> Looks like you need some test subjects! Is it alright if I request some cheebs for my friend? c:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Her OCs:
> ...



OOO what cute OCs your friend has!


Spoiler: Sorry this took so long ;u;


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Dec 3, 2014)

late night "my throat hurts so much I can't sleep" bump


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Dec 3, 2014)

*barrel rolls in* did someone say art trade


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Dec 3, 2014)

1980 Something Spaceguy said:


> *barrel rolls in* did someone say art trade



ART TRADE
YES!
What may I draw for you? .o.


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Dec 3, 2014)

inthenameofSweden said:


> ART TRADE
> YES!
> What may I draw for you? .o.



*slamdunks this in*


Spoiler











 my oc
what do you want me to draw you? i'll have to do it tomorrow tho, it's 1am here B(


----------



## azukitan (Dec 3, 2014)

inthenameofSweden said:


> OOO what cute OCs your friend has!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Sorry this took so long ;u;



Thank you very much! All the characters look fabulous! My friend will totally gush over these <333


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Dec 3, 2014)

1980 Something Spaceguy said:


> *slamdunks this in*
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



If you could draw me this person that'd be amazing! X
Also question! What exactly is the blue ring around her head? I wanna make sure I draw it right ;u;



azukitan said:


> Thank you very much! All the characters look fabulous! My friend will totally gush over these <333



Yeeeeeee you're so very welcome! I hope they like it as well!


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Dec 3, 2014)

1980 Something Spaceguy said:


> *slamdunks this in*
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



I guesstimated what the blue ring was, sorry if it looks wrong ;u;


Spoiler: She's super duper cute though


----------



## WonderK (Dec 3, 2014)

I really like your art style. It's like a mix between Adventure Time and Bee And Puppycat.


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Dec 3, 2014)

WonderK said:


> I really like your art style. It's like a mix between Adventure Time and Bee And Puppycat.



oh gosh thank you .o. Adventure time is awesome but I've never seen Bee and Puppycat


----------



## WonderK (Dec 3, 2014)

You will like very much. Only two episodes so far. This one is the pilot episode.


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Dec 3, 2014)

WonderK said:


> You will like very much. Only two episodes so far. This one is the pilot episode.



Ooo I'll have to watch that later, thank you very much for linking it!


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Dec 3, 2014)

inthenameofSweden said:


> I guesstimated what the blue ring was, sorry if it looks wrong ;u;
> 
> 
> Spoiler: She's super duper cute though



ah, no, you've got it! thank you very much, i love it! BD


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Dec 3, 2014)

1980 Something Spaceguy said:


> ah, no, you've got it! thank you very much, i love it! BD



yeeeeee you're welcome!


----------



## Kasuralixa (Dec 3, 2014)

_whispers_ you can doodle my oc if you want to


Spoiler: aysel








i dont have any visuals for her so i just sketched this real quick in like 5 mins


As always you can read more about her here where I keep my rp diary
all you really need to read is the prologue to kinda get a feel for what type of character she is, but you can read the epilogue if you want
basically shes fem!jean lafitte in the buccaneer (1958) 
i literally used quotes from that movie

- - - Post Merge - - -

i also did a thing for you


Spoiler: sweden








sorry its so awkward i changed my pose midway 
also sorry if i gave you yaoi hands


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Dec 4, 2014)

Kasuralixa said:


> _whispers_ you can doodle my oc if you want to
> 
> 
> Spoiler: aysel
> ...



OH MY GOSH I love it they look awesome thank you so much!!

And here's your OC!


Spoiler: I  had to make up what her bottom half looked like I hope you don't mind ;u;


----------



## Kasuralixa (Dec 4, 2014)

inthenameofSweden said:


> OH MY GOSH I love it they look awesome thank you so much!!
> 
> And here's your OC!
> 
> ...



Hhh shes so cute omg
Honestly I think I have her in leather pants so youre spot on anyways ahhh


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Dec 4, 2014)

Kasuralixa said:


> Hhh shes so cute omg
> Honestly I think I have her in leather pants so youre spot on anyways ahhh



yeeeeeeee I'm so glad I did a good job thank you!


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Dec 4, 2014)

Spoiler: I dunno I just like drawing sheepie KirinDave


----------



## unintentional (Dec 4, 2014)

Sorry it took me so long but thnk you ;u;


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Dec 5, 2014)

Saint_Jimmy said:


> Sorry it took me so long but thnk you ;u;



yeeeee no problem friend! You're very welcome!


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Dec 6, 2014)

bump!


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Dec 8, 2014)

bump!


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Dec 9, 2014)

Bump because I haven't drawn in a while!! ;u;


----------



## unintentional (Dec 9, 2014)

Could you maybe draw Apollo?  Your art is so cute ;u; (I'll pay, because I've already requested one picture)


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Dec 12, 2014)

Saint_Jimmy said:


> Could you maybe draw Apollo?  Your art is so cute ;u; (I'll pay, because I've already requested one picture)



I'll draw a humanized Apollo ;u; I'm not good at drawing the villagers the way they are.



Spoiler: Lying taking off his hat in greeting... I think it's in greeting. Hopefully.














Spoiler: introducing Pocket Kirin


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Dec 12, 2014)

Humanized Apollo done!


Spoiler: I made him look so stupid dear god


----------



## Jarrad (Dec 12, 2014)

Take this as advice

but I think you need to start focussing on the heads of the characters you draw. Add more detail to the eyes, nose etc. 
I mean, straight off the bat I can tell that you plan and pay more attention to the bodies instead of the heads. Do you know of mark criley? Watch his videos on youtube. They helped me out a lot when I used to draw


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Dec 12, 2014)

Jarrad said:


> Take this as advice
> 
> but I think you need to start focussing on the heads of the characters you draw. Add more detail to the eyes, nose etc.
> I mean, straight off the bat I can tell that you plan and pay more attention to the bodies instead of the heads. Do you know of mark criley? Watch his videos on youtube. They helped me out a lot when I used to draw



Okie dokie! Thank you for the advice friend! ;u; and I'll check him out


----------



## kesttang (Dec 12, 2014)

Do you take request for the chibis that you drawn on the first page? I really like them. I think you can open a shop just drawing them. I like the style.


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Dec 12, 2014)

kesttang said:


> Do you take request for the chibis that you drawn on the first page? I really like them. I think you can open a shop just drawing them. I like the style.



Yes I do take requests! 


Spoiler: Here You Go!











And I'm really nervous about starting a shop ;u; I'd rather do it for free


----------



## kesttang (Dec 12, 2014)

inthenameofSweden said:


> Yes I do take requests!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Here You Go!
> ...



Ha. I really like it. Thank you very much!


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Dec 12, 2014)

kesttang said:


> Ha. I really like it. Thank you very much!



You're very welcome friend!


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Dec 13, 2014)

bump >u<


----------



## kesttang (Dec 14, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Dec 15, 2014)

bumps because I wanna draw


----------



## azukitan (Dec 15, 2014)

Would you mind drawing two of my favorite anime characters? I know I've already requested several chibis from you, but I can't get enough! ;w;

Leo
Kamina
(Together, if possible~)

Thank you! <3


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Dec 15, 2014)

azukitan said:


> Would you mind drawing two of my favorite anime characters? I know I've already requested several chibis from you, but I can't get enough! ;w;
> 
> Leo
> Kamina
> ...



Yep I'll do that! And in that chibi-style is what you wanted, correct?


----------



## azukitan (Dec 15, 2014)

Yes, please! And thank you very much! :3 I'll definitely have to art trade with you one day.


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Dec 15, 2014)

azukitan said:


> Yes, please! And thank you very much! :3 I'll definitely have to art trade with you one day.



yeeeee art tradesss


----------



## azukitan (Dec 15, 2014)

<333


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Dec 15, 2014)

azukitan said:


> Would you mind drawing two of my favorite anime characters? I know I've already requested several chibis from you, but I can't get enough! ;w;
> 
> Leo
> Kamina
> ...



Here you go! Sorry it took longer than usual!



Spoiler: also sorry if their poses don't fit their personalities


----------



## azukitan (Dec 15, 2014)

inthenameofSweden said:


> Here you go! Sorry it took longer than usual!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: also sorry if their poses don't fit their personalities



*flails* Noooo, don't apologize! They look flippin' amazing! I'm setting this as my wallpaper, kekeke <333 You're awesome, Sweden! Thanks again for drawing my request. I am indebted to your generosity and will definitely be back to art trade when I can :3


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Dec 15, 2014)

azukitan said:


> *flails* Noooo, don't apologize! They look flippin' amazing! I'm setting this as my wallpaper, kekeke <333 You're awesome, Sweden! Thanks again for drawing my request. I am indebted to your generosity and will definitely be back to art trade when I can :3



oh gosh you're very very welcome! and yes! I love art trades!!


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Dec 16, 2014)

bump >u<


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Dec 17, 2014)

bumping again ;u;


----------



## roroselle (Dec 17, 2014)

i'd love a drawing from you:3


Spoiler: Reference Sheet


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Dec 17, 2014)

roroselle said:


> i'd love a drawing from you:3
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Reference Sheet



Here you go friend!


Spoiler: I hope you don't mind it's not chibi ;u;


----------



## Mr. Marowak (Dec 17, 2014)

Hey, if you're not too busy, could you please draw my mayor?



Spoiler: Reference Sheet



right here (it came up as a small jpeg so here's a direct link to it)


Thanks in advance! ^^


----------



## roroselle (Dec 17, 2014)

Thank you so much~
i love it! i love seeing a humanoid of my mayor haha xx


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Dec 17, 2014)

roroselle said:


> Thank you so much~
> i love it! i love seeing a humanoid of my mayor haha xx



yeeee I'm glad you like it!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mr. Marowak said:


> Hey, if you're not too busy, could you please draw my mayor?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



my god that moustache is an experience to draw


Spoiler: I changed up the style a bit


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Dec 17, 2014)

*Ahhhhhh those little chibis are so adorable ;w; Can I request one of my OCs?? [x][x]
*

- - - Post Merge - - -

I can tip with TBT too :3


----------



## Mr. Marowak (Dec 17, 2014)

inthenameofSweden said:


> yeeee I'm glad you like it!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


Wow, that's amazing! Thanks a ton! :]


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Dec 17, 2014)

Mr. Marowak said:


> Wow, that's amazing! Thanks a ton! :]



ah! You're very welcome!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



emmatheweirdo said:


> *Ahhhhhh those little chibis are so adorable ;w; Can I request one of my OCs?? [x][x]
> *
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Oh gosh only tip if you want to!



Spoiler: I almost forgot her sunglasses ;u;


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Dec 18, 2014)

bump >u<


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Dec 18, 2014)

bump because I'm itching to draw!! .o.


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Dec 19, 2014)

bump ;w;


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Dec 20, 2014)

bump ;u;

I really wanna draw requests


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Dec 20, 2014)

I'm in a drawing mood tonight >u<



Spoiler: Kitty Nilesy!













Spoiler: Sketchdump of my friend Tee's characters


----------



## MindlessPatch (Dec 20, 2014)

You can draw my mayor if you'd like c: (without the glasses preferably but your choice ^^)


Spoiler: ref


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Dec 20, 2014)

MindlessPatch said:


> You can draw my mayor if you'd like c: (without the glasses preferably but your choice ^^)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ref
> ...





Spoiler: I hope you like it!


----------



## MindlessPatch (Dec 20, 2014)

Thank you!!~


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Dec 21, 2014)

inthenameofSweden said:


> Spoiler: I almost forgot her sunglasses ;u;



ahhhhhg omg shes so perf tysm ;w; aww


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Dec 21, 2014)

MindlessPatch said:


> Thank you!!~





emmatheweirdo said:


> ahhhhhg omg shes so perf tysm ;w; aww



I'm so glad you both liked them! You're very welcome!


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Dec 22, 2014)

boop! >u<


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Dec 22, 2014)

bumping!


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Dec 23, 2014)

bump! C'mon guys I wanna draw for you! ;u;


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Dec 24, 2014)

bump


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Dec 26, 2014)

bump


----------



## azukitan (Dec 26, 2014)

Anyone who doesn't request art from you is missing out >8(

I'll ask for an art trade when I get a new nib for my tablet pen.
I would offer my traditional art, but it sucks XD


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Dec 26, 2014)

azukitan said:


> Anyone who doesn't request art from you is missing out >8(
> 
> I'll ask for an art trade when I get a new nib for my tablet pen.
> I would offer my traditional art, but it sucks XD



ooooo I hope you get it soon!!


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Dec 27, 2014)

Would it be possible for me to request again? ;w;


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Dec 27, 2014)

emmatheweirdo said:


> Would it be possible for me to request again? ;w;



of course!


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Dec 27, 2014)

pls guys i really wanna draw ;u;


----------



## azukitan (Dec 27, 2014)

Please draw your characters! I would love to see more art of them :>


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Dec 27, 2014)

azukitan said:


> Please draw your characters! I would love to see more art of them :>



Oh! Okay!! .o.


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Dec 27, 2014)

I drew my character Mathias having a lil dance


Spoiler: Also I figured out how to edit contrast and stuffs











I might do this up later... or right now


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Dec 27, 2014)

Spoiler: I finished it!


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Dec 28, 2014)

bump! ;u;


----------



## azukitan (Dec 28, 2014)

inthenameofSweden said:


> Spoiler: I finished it!



Wowowow, check out this amazing art! I really love how you lined and colored this. Sooo clean! *Q* What art program do you use, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Dec 28, 2014)

azukitan said:


> Wowowow, check out this amazing art! I really love how you lined and colored this. Sooo clean! *Q* What art program do you use, if you don't mind me asking?



I use Corel Painter ;u; and I'm not good with a tablet so I sketch on paper and line and colour with a mouse


----------



## roroselle (Dec 28, 2014)

Wow kudos to you! It's so hard to color with a mouse haha (well for me haha)
Love the way you colored~


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Dec 28, 2014)

roroselle said:


> Wow kudos to you! It's so hard to color with a mouse haha (well for me haha)
> Love the way you colored~



yeeeee thank you!

And it's gotten easy for me, I've been colouring that way for years ;u;


----------



## roroselle (Dec 28, 2014)

Can you draw animals? I'd love to see how you'd draw a panda :3
If not it's okay xD


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Dec 28, 2014)

roroselle said:


> Can you draw animals? I'd love to see how you'd draw a panda :3
> If not it's okay xD



I can try ;u;


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Dec 28, 2014)

Spoiler: Sorry it took so long, I got distracted


----------



## roroselle (Dec 28, 2014)

SO CUTE<3
i luurv it thanks for doing it :3


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Dec 28, 2014)

roroselle said:


> SO CUTE<3
> i luurv it thanks for doing it :3



yeeeee I'm glad you like it!
And I'm always happy to draw for people!


----------



## Aradai (Dec 28, 2014)

do you mind drawing one of my favorite characters?



Spoiler: refs














tell me if you need more. thank you!


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Dec 28, 2014)

Aradai said:


> do you mind drawing one of my favorite characters?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh my goodness she's adorable ohhh my gosh



Spoiler: Here you go friend!


----------



## Aradai (Dec 28, 2014)

inthenameofSweden said:


> oh my goodness she's adorable ohhh my gosh
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Here you go friend!


thank you so much!! aha she's the cutest character I've ever seen and you've just made her 10x cuter


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Dec 29, 2014)

Aradai said:


> thank you so much!! aha she's the cutest character I've ever seen and you've just made her 10x cuter



yeeee I'm so super glad you like it!


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Dec 30, 2014)

bumps


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Dec 30, 2014)

bumps again


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Dec 31, 2014)

bump ;u;

I love drawing for you guys pls


----------



## Lolipup (Dec 31, 2014)

Can I request some Komamiki?? <3 It's my favorite Danganronpa Pairing ^^b


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Dec 31, 2014)

Lolipup said:


> Can I request some Komamiki?? <3 It's my favorite Danganronpa Pairing ^^b



Sure! I'll need references for both the characters though, I haven't read Dangan Ronpa ;u;


----------



## Lolipup (Dec 31, 2014)

Sure thing! ^^ here are the characters~

Tsumiki Mikan~


Spoiler















Nagito Komaeda~


Spoiler
















This is my ultimate OTP~ so I was hoping you could draw them hugging or holding hands or even Tsumiki crying and Komaeda trying to comfort her?? ^^


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Dec 31, 2014)

Lolipup said:


> Sure thing! ^^ here are the characters~
> 
> Tsumiki Mikan~
> 
> ...



I'll draw one of those things you suggested yup!


----------



## Lolipup (Dec 31, 2014)

Yay! thank you very much! I'm looking forward to the result! ^^b


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Dec 31, 2014)

i just made a new oc and i'd looooove one of her, if you can c:


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Dec 31, 2014)

Lolipup said:


> Yay! thank you very much! I'm looking forward to the result! ^^b



Sorry it's not as good as usual ;u;


Spoiler: I'm rubbish with couples











- - - Post Merge - - -



emmatheweirdo said:


> i just made a new oc and i'd looooove one of her, if you can c:



Again, sorry about the poop quality, I'm suuuper tired ;u;

I'll probably redo or line & colour the both of yours tomorrow


Spoiler: Your OC is very cute though


----------



## Lolipup (Dec 31, 2014)

Aww, thank you so much! but don't worry, I'm just happy you took the time to draw it


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Dec 31, 2014)

Lolipup said:


> Aww, thank you so much! but don't worry, I'm just happy you took the time to draw it



aw gosh okay! ;u;


----------



## Mercedes (Dec 31, 2014)

Can you draw me as the little Chibi doodle things?

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...#12487;&#12473;&#65281;-D-r-a-w-f-o-r-M-e-WiP Also that amazing drawig OMG oi love it


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Dec 31, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> Can you draw me as the little Chibi doodle things?
> 
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...#12487;&#12473;&#65281;-D-r-a-w-f-o-r-M-e-WiP Also that amazing drawig OMG oi love it



ye sure! Is Mercedes the reference for you? Sorry I got confused ;u;


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Dec 31, 2014)

inthenameofSweden said:


> Again, sorry about the poop quality, I'm suuuper tired ;u;
> 
> I'll probably redo or line & colour the both of yours tomorrow
> 
> ...



aw omg so cute c: tysm!! i'd love to see her colored, if you get the time or want to :3


----------



## milkyi (Dec 31, 2014)

I'd like a chibi! ^w^ http://tinypic.com/r/14aafdl/8


----------



## Mercedes (Dec 31, 2014)

inthenameofSweden said:


> ye sure! Is Mercedes the reference for you? Sorry I got confused ;u;



Yes ;3


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Jan 1, 2015)

bleh, sorry these took so long, I'm feeling burnt out today


Spoiler: LuckPinch













Spoiler: Yuelia


----------



## Mercedes (Jan 1, 2015)

inthenameofSweden said:


> bleh, sorry these took so long, I'm feeling burnt out today
> 
> 
> Spoiler: LuckPinch
> ...


Omg yes TYSM she's so cute omg


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Jan 1, 2015)

Luckypinch said:


> Omg yes TYSM she's so cute omg



yay I'm glad you like it!!


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Jan 1, 2015)

Spoiler: Behold, a terrible picture of a new oc


----------



## milkyi (Jan 1, 2015)

Omg she is so cute! I think Ill use her as my tumblr pic (I'm to attached to my Yuno in a neko hoodie...)


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Jan 1, 2015)

Yuelia said:


> Omg she is so cute! I think Ill use her as my tumblr pic (I'm to attached to my Yuno in a neko hoodie...)



aw gosh yay I'm so glad you like it!!


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Jan 2, 2015)

bump ;u;


----------



## LeilaChan (Jan 2, 2015)

If you want can you draw my pokemon oras team of
Skarmony, Camerupt, Pikachu, Breloom, Swampert and Gardevoir and the female character in it.
Thanks. If you don't want to draw all of them you can select a few but I'd love the female trainer and gardevoir to be next to each other thanks


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Jan 2, 2015)

LeilaChan said:


> If you want can you draw my pokemon oras team of
> Skarmony, Camerupt, Pikachu, Breloom, Swampert and Gardevoir and the female character in it.
> Thanks. If you don't want to draw all of them you can select a few but I'd love the female trainer and gardevoir to be next to each other thanks



I'll draw just the female trainer and gardevoir, sorry. It's early and I think I'm getting sick


----------



## LeilaChan (Jan 2, 2015)

That's fine and hope you feel better soon


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Jan 2, 2015)

LeilaChan said:


> That's fine and hope you feel better soon



Again, sorry about the ****e quality of this


Spoiler: I really tried on Gardevoir


----------



## LeilaChan (Jan 2, 2015)

Thank you I love it


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Jan 2, 2015)

LeilaChan said:


> Thank you I love it



yeeeee!


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm tired but I managed to draw a character of mine


Spoiler: Here TBT have an R.A.


----------



## sej (Jan 2, 2015)

Please may you draw my mayor? 
Ref here
Thanks!


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Jan 2, 2015)

Sej said:


> Please may you draw my mayor?
> Ref here
> Thanks!





Spoiler: Here you go friend!


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 2, 2015)

Did you have a chance to color her? I'll pay c:


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Jan 2, 2015)

emmatheweirdo said:


> Did you have a chance to color her? I'll pay c:



oh no I hadn't yet! I'll get right on that!


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Jan 2, 2015)

emmatheweirdo said:


> Did you have a chance to color her? I'll pay c:



here you go!


Spoiler: One coloured OC, comin' right up!


----------



## sej (Jan 2, 2015)

inthenameofSweden said:


> Spoiler: Here you go friend!



I love it ty so much! 
Please may you colour it?


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Jan 2, 2015)

Sej said:


> I love it ty so much!
> Please may you colour it?



yeah sure! It's gonna be with coloured pencil if you don't mind though, that's easier ;u;


----------



## sej (Jan 2, 2015)

inthenameofSweden said:


> yeah sure! It's gonna be with coloured pencil if you don't mind though, that's easier ;u;



Np!


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Jan 2, 2015)

Sej said:


> Np!



Here you go!


Spoiler: X


----------



## sej (Jan 2, 2015)

inthenameofSweden said:


> Here you go!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: X



Thank you! I love it


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Jan 2, 2015)

Sej said:


> Thank you! I love it



yeeee you're welcome!!


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 2, 2015)

inthenameofSweden said:


> here you go!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: One coloured OC, comin' right up!



Ahhhhhhhh! Soooo cute ;w; tysm dear <333333


----------



## LunaMoon Crossing (Jan 2, 2015)

I love the way that you draw hair for male chibis


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Jan 2, 2015)

emmatheweirdo said:


> Ahhhhhhhh! Soooo cute ;w; tysm dear <333333


Yeeeee you're very very welcome!



LunaMoon Crossing said:


> I love the way that you draw hair for male chibis



oh gosh thank you


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Jan 2, 2015)

I coloured up a Lying doodle I posted here before


Spoiler: X


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Jan 3, 2015)

bump!


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Jan 3, 2015)

I drew MintyMinute!


Spoiler: X


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Jan 3, 2015)

Spoiler: I can't stop drawing Lying, help


----------



## Aradai (Jan 3, 2015)

your lineless art looks so cool!


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Jan 3, 2015)

Aradai said:


> your lineless art looks so cool!



oh gosh thank you
I've always liked seeing art made from cut paper, so I guess I try to emulate it with my lineless art


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Jan 3, 2015)

Spoiler: I did an art trade with my friend Tee












Also wow I did a lot of art today


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Jan 4, 2015)

boops


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Jan 4, 2015)

I'm streaming at join.me to keep my focus on an art piece
[link]


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Jan 4, 2015)

Spoiler: Picture of a new DnD character I'm gonna play sometime in Febuary


----------



## Starletheaven (Jan 4, 2015)

oh wow! you have really cute art style! !
if you want to- we could make a quick art trade! xD


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Jan 4, 2015)

Starletheaven said:


> oh wow! you have really cute art style! !
> if you want to- we could make a quick art trade! xD



art trade yes! I looove art trades!
What can I draw for you and how would you like it


----------



## Starletheaven (Jan 4, 2015)

aww yiss!
you can draw my bby in any way you want <3 

how about yours? what do you want me to draw? xD


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Jan 4, 2015)

Starletheaven said:


> aww yiss!
> you can draw my bby in any way you want <3
> View attachment 79657
> how about yours? what do you want me to draw? xD



ooo she's a cutie! And uh, can you draw this OC for me? X


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Jan 4, 2015)

Starletheaven said:


> aww yiss!
> you can draw my bby in any way you want <3
> View attachment 79657
> how about yours? what do you want me to draw? xD



Finished! She was really fun to draw, I hope you don't mind the extra bits that I added ;u;


Spoiler: X


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Jan 4, 2015)

Spoiler: An oc of mine called Zac


----------



## Wewikk (Jan 4, 2015)

I have a few oc's you can try if you want.

These are my refs of my oc her name is Fo-Fi if you want to try her here she is.




Spoiler: Refs






Thanks


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Jan 4, 2015)

Wewikk said:


> I have a few oc's you can try if you want.
> 
> These are my refs of my oc her name is Fo-Fi if you want to try her here she is.
> 
> ...



is it alright if I draw the AC mayor version of her ;u;


----------



## Wewikk (Jan 4, 2015)

Shure its based on the same outfit or something similar shes a little chubby and she has a larger chest but you can do it in what ever style you want the pictures are based on my star wars character and that's what my animal crossing character is based on.


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Jan 4, 2015)

Wewikk said:


> I have a few oc's you can try if you want.
> 
> These are my refs of my oc her name is Fo-Fi if you want to try her here she is.
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Here you go friend!


----------



## azukitan (Jan 4, 2015)

You're improving so fast, Sweden! It still astounds me how you draw everything with a mouse! Super mad skills, yo


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Jan 4, 2015)

azukitan said:


> You're improving so fast, Sweden! It still astounds me how you draw everything with a mouse! Super mad skills, yo



well I sketch and stuff with paper and pencil ;u; I just line and colour with the mouse
but thank you so much oh gosh


----------



## azukitan (Jan 4, 2015)

inthenameofSweden said:


> well I sketch and stuff with paper and pencil ;u; I just line and colour with the mouse
> but thank you so much oh gosh



That doesn't make you any less amazing :'D


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Jan 4, 2015)

azukitan said:


> That doesn't make you any less amazing :'D



wah thank you so much for the compliments ;u;


----------



## Wewikk (Jan 4, 2015)

Omg that's funny i think if i need simple funny art i know who to come to.


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Jan 4, 2015)

Wewikk said:


> Omg that's funny i think if i need simple funny art i know who to come to.



yeeeee you're welcome!!


----------



## Starletheaven (Jan 5, 2015)

ommgg she's so cute!! thank youuuu!! !!
this is so awesome!
where can I find some reference of your OCs? xD


----------



## Starletheaven (Jan 5, 2015)

nevermind! I found your deviantart xD
I drew your OC Sylvia, hope you like it!


Spoiler


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Jan 5, 2015)

Starletheaven said:


> nevermind! I found your deviantart xD
> I drew your OC Sylvia, hope you like it!
> 
> 
> ...


oh my goodness sHE LOOKS AMAZING THANK YOU SO MUCH!!


----------



## Starletheaven (Jan 5, 2015)

inthenameofSweden said:


> oh my goodness sHE LOOKS AMAZING THANK YOU SO MUCH!!


you're welcome aaa <3
I had fun with the art trade! xD thanks!


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Jan 5, 2015)

Spoiler: I redrew Sylvia because that reference picture was old as heckie


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Jan 5, 2015)

Spoiler: Aaaaand have a VerbalProcessing











Man I've been drawing a lot


----------



## azukitan (Jan 5, 2015)

inthenameofSweden said:


> Spoiler: Aaaaand have a VerbalProcessing
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Never, _ever_ stop <3
How many characters do you have, Bridge? Do you RP or create stories with any of 'em? c:


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Jan 5, 2015)

azukitan said:


> Never, _ever_ stop <3
> How many characters do you have, Bridge? Do you RP or create stories with any of 'em? c:



uh, I have a fair few characters. I tend to draw a lot of fanart so about half of the characters on here are not mine ;u;

I have stories in my head and one character was actually created specifically for rp. Some others are also for rpgs like DnD so I guess they count


----------



## MC4pros (Jan 5, 2015)

Are you okay with drawing animals? If so, do you mind drawing my animals OC's with my mayor? Reference : { x }
Thank you sooo much~! ❀


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Jan 5, 2015)

MC4pros said:


> Are you okay with drawing animals? If so, do you mind drawing my animals OC's with my mayor? Reference : { x }
> Thank you sooo much~! ❀



I can't really draw animals that well but I could try ;u;


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Jan 5, 2015)

MC4pros said:


> Are you okay with drawing animals? If so, do you mind drawing my animals OC's with my mayor? Reference : { x }
> Thank you sooo much~! ❀



here you go! Sorry it's not coloured, the animals gave me a lot of trouble to do right ;u;


Spoiler: X


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Jan 5, 2015)

Spoiler: /gamemode c











I dunno I really like drawing spacey Xeph


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Jan 6, 2015)

boops because I'm really proud of that last artwork


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Jan 6, 2015)

bump because I wanna draw cute ocs and mayors ;u;


----------



## MC4pros (Jan 6, 2015)

inthenameofSweden said:


> here you go! Sorry it's not coloured, the animals gave me a lot of trouble to do right ;u;
> 
> 
> Spoiler: X


I LOVE IT!!  Thank you~


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Jan 6, 2015)

MC4pros said:


> I LOVE IT!!  Thank you~



Yeeeeee you're welcome!


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Jan 6, 2015)

bumps ;u;


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Jan 7, 2015)

bump


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 7, 2015)

hihi i'm back <333
{x}
p.s. she is wearing black lipstick~ and if you do full body, no leggings maybe? ;w;
tysm <333


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Jan 7, 2015)

emmatheweirdo said:


> hihi i'm back <333
> {x}
> p.s. she is wearing black lipstick~ and if you do full body, no leggings maybe? ;w;
> tysm <333



sorry it's not coloured, I'm still half asleep ;u;


Spoiler: X


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 7, 2015)

inthenameofSweden said:


> sorry it's not coloured, I'm still half asleep ;u;
> 
> 
> Spoiler: X



it's suuuuuper cute though omg ;w;
if you ever have time and are more awake lol i know the feeling can you color her? i'll tip of course <33


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Jan 7, 2015)

emmatheweirdo said:


> it's suuuuuper cute though omg ;w;
> if you ever have time and are more awake lol i know the feeling can you color her? i'll tip of course <33



yeah I'll colour her! I'll try and have it done by tomorrow ;u;


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 7, 2015)

inthenameofSweden said:


> yeah I'll colour her! I'll try and have it done by tomorrow ;u;



bless <3 you're so sweet!! tysm ;w;


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Jan 7, 2015)

emmatheweirdo said:


> bless <3 you're so sweet!! tysm ;w;





Spoiler: Sorry this took so long ;u;


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 8, 2015)

inthenameofSweden said:


> Spoiler: Sorry this took so long ;u;



once again, i loooooooooove it ahh tysm <33333 you're oh so sweet c:


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Jan 8, 2015)

emmatheweirdo said:


> once again, i loooooooooove it ahh tysm <33333 you're oh so sweet c:



oh gosh you're welcome! and thank you ;u;


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Jan 8, 2015)

bump! ;u;


----------



## Mercedes (Jan 8, 2015)

Could you do a little chibi thing of Pietro mabye make him an anthro? Idk have fun with if you wanna it


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Jan 9, 2015)

Luckypinch said:


> Could you do a little chibi thing of Pietro mabye make him an anthro? Idk have fun with if you wanna it



sorry for the ****e quality of this, and that he's a villager, I had a rough day and wasn't much up for drawing.
I'll do a better one when I'm more in the right frame of mind ;u;


Spoiler: X


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Jan 10, 2015)

bumps for no good reason


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 10, 2015)

ily ok ;3; {x}
can you do couples? idek wahh


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Jan 10, 2015)

emmatheweirdo said:


> ily ok ;3; {x}
> can you do couples? idek wahh



ye I can do couples ;u;

I'll get to it in a bit though


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Jan 12, 2015)

emmatheweirdo said:


> ily ok ;3; {x}
> can you do couples? idek wahh



again, sorry for the quality, drawing just isn't sparking my interest right now


Spoiler: X











- - - Post Merge - - -

any other requests I get right now will be like the one above


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 12, 2015)

inthenameofSweden said:


> again, sorry for the quality, drawing just isn't sparking my interest right now
> 
> 
> Spoiler: X



ahhh so cute!! if you ever wanna, i'd love to see it colored, but i get you about not sparking your interest. kinda in the same boat so i understand if you don't cx you're so super sweet <33 take care of yourself lovely c:


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Jan 18, 2015)

bump, I think I'm motivated enough for some small sketches


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Jan 19, 2015)

boops


----------



## deerui (Jan 19, 2015)

the chibi things are scary​


----------



## Mercedes (Jan 19, 2015)

If your up to it draw somthing from here lol
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...#12487;&#12473;&#65281;-D-r-a-w-f-o-r-M-e-WiP


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Jan 20, 2015)

yuchuei said:


> the chibi things are scary​



oh gosh sorry ;n;


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 21, 2015)

yuchuei said:


> the chibi things are scary​



whaaaat nooooo shush they chibis are cute!!


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Jan 26, 2015)

Luckypinch said:


> If your up to it draw somthing from here lol
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...#12487;&#12473;&#65281;-D-r-a-w-f-o-r-M-e-WiP





Spoiler



Sorry it's been so long, and for the quality of this]


----------



## Mercedes (Jan 26, 2015)

inthenameofSweden said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry it's been so long, and for the quality of this]



Not a prob I like it tysm

- - - Post Merge - - -



inthenameofSweden said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry it's been so long, and for the quality of this]



Not a prob I like it tysm


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Jan 28, 2015)

bump ;u;


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 28, 2015)

would you be able to color that last one you did for me? c:


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Jan 28, 2015)

emmatheweirdo said:


> would you be able to color that last one you did for me? c:



ye! I'll get started on it right now!


----------



## MayorGong (Jan 28, 2015)

May could I request my OCs? ^^ (x x) and/or (x)


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Feb 9, 2015)

Alright guys, here's what going on.

Any "recent" requests (I say "recent" because it's been awhile) I got are probably not gonna be done. That's it. I'm sorry. So very sorry.

Real life got in the way and I just can't bring myself to finish the fupping things.
Any new requests might end up the same. And if they do get done, will most likely be pencil sketches.

I'm honestly really sorry to be doing this to those who requested things, I really am.

Anyways, to prove I'm not dead here's a V.



Spoiler: He's a demon or something


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Feb 9, 2015)

Bleh, I think I'm getting back into drawing again
I hope


Spoiler: And I dunno I just wanted to draw a pretty lady


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Feb 9, 2015)

I love my Sweden~



Spoiler: Swede swede swede


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Feb 10, 2015)

I'm thinking of trying to do some adoptables, they'd be fairly cheap and made from a base I made.
Any thoughts?
Naturally I'd make a new thread for this as well.

I want to try something new that keeps me drawing, but I want to do something for people as well. And since I'm not being good on requests I figured adoptables might be a good idea.


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 10, 2015)

inthenameofSweden said:


> I'm thinking of trying to do some adoptables, they'd be fairly cheap and made from a base I made.
> Any thoughts?
> Naturally I'd make a new thread for this as well.
> 
> I want to try something new that keeps me drawing, but I want to do something for people as well. And since I'm not being good on requests I figured adoptables might be a good idea.



Yes pls animal adopts with rainbows or monsters


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Feb 10, 2015)

Luckypinch said:


> Yes pls animal adopts with rainbows or monsters



they're likely going to be humanoid, as I can't really... draw animals...
But I will do my best to incorporate rainbows into one of them


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Feb 11, 2015)

Spoiler: Lil chibi Norway


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Feb 11, 2015)

I like to sing occasionally, here's an example of such

X


----------



## xTurnip (Feb 11, 2015)

inthenameofSweden said:


> Spoiler: Lil chibi Norway



I really like these chibis! I'm not an artist, but most of the time if you put some shading on a drawing, it makes it look a lot more polished.


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Feb 12, 2015)

Rebeth13 said:


> I really like these chibis! I'm not an artist, but most of the time if you put some shading on a drawing, it makes it look a lot more polished.



yeah I know, I'm just lazy ;u;


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Feb 14, 2015)

Spoiler: Swede's such a cutie


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Feb 14, 2015)

boops


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Feb 15, 2015)

I made some of those lil pixels I'm using for adoptables of my OCs








and of two of my friend's OCs too ;u;






These are really, really fun to make. I'll happily do one of your OC or mayor


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Feb 15, 2015)

Spoiler: Look guys I did an art


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Feb 16, 2015)

Recently I've become enthralled in an anime called Nanatsu no Taizai, here's my favourite character



Spoiler: I want to marry Diane


----------



## milkyi (Feb 16, 2015)

Can you draw akame for me? ;u;


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Feb 16, 2015)

Yuelia said:


> Can you draw akame for me? ;u;



Sure! I'm assuming she's the one in your signature? Also what anime is she from so I can look up a still reference? .o.


----------



## milkyi (Feb 16, 2015)

inthenameofSweden said:


> Sure! I'm assuming she's the one in your signature? Also what anime is she from so I can look up a still reference? .o.



Yup Shes from Akame Ga Kill. c:


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Feb 17, 2015)

Spoiler: I also want to marry Gowther











- - - Post Merge - - -



Yuelia said:


> Yup Shes from Akame Ga Kill. c:





Spoiler: Here you go!


----------



## Amilee (Feb 17, 2015)

hi c: could you draw my mayor? :3 



thank you so much!


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Feb 17, 2015)

Amilee said:


> hi c: could you draw my mayor? :3
> 
> View attachment 84389
> 
> thank you so much!





Spoiler: Here you go!


----------



## milkyi (Feb 17, 2015)

inthenameofSweden said:


> Spoiler: I also want to marry Gowther
> 
> 
> 
> ...



omg i love it


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Feb 17, 2015)

Yuelia said:


> omg i love it



yeeeeeeeee


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Feb 17, 2015)

Spoiler: I think King, out of the three, looks best in the way I draw











Okay... okay I think I'm done drawing for the day


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Feb 18, 2015)

beep beep


----------



## Amilee (Feb 18, 2015)

omg thankyou she is really cute


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Feb 18, 2015)

Amilee said:


> omg thankyou she is really cute



you're welcome! .u.


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Feb 18, 2015)

Spoiler: I don't know how to draw Yokai!Lying, I just wanted to draw a Lying with fancy sparkly eyes and big hair


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Feb 19, 2015)

beeps


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Feb 19, 2015)

I made this as an icon for a DnD campaign that I'm in


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Feb 19, 2015)

boops


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Feb 20, 2015)

bumps


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Feb 20, 2015)

Spoiler: Have a pretty pretty Lying in a badly designed dress


----------



## StarwaveImpulse (Feb 20, 2015)

Just dropping by to say that you've really improved a lot from the drawings you did when you first started this thread to the stuff you've been posting now! And it's only been a couple months! That's really impressive. 
Keep up the great work!!


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Feb 20, 2015)

StarwaveImpulse said:


> Just dropping by to say that you've really improved a lot from the drawings you did when you first started this thread to the stuff you've been posting now! And it's only been a couple months! That's really impressive.
> Keep up the great work!!



oh gosh thank you


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Feb 21, 2015)

bumps ;u;


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Feb 21, 2015)

bump


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Feb 22, 2015)

Spoiler: I am shipping trash


----------



## LeilaChan (Feb 22, 2015)

Are requests free if not how much


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Feb 22, 2015)

LeilaChan said:


> Are requests free if not how much



Requests are indeed free! Would you like to request something? .o.


----------



## LeilaChan (Feb 22, 2015)

Yes please :3 Could you draw my mayor :3


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Feb 22, 2015)

LeilaChan said:


> Yes please :3 Could you draw my mayor :3
> View attachment 84878





Spoiler: Here you go friend!!


----------



## LeilaChan (Feb 22, 2015)

Thanks, that's really awesome


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Feb 22, 2015)

LeilaChan said:


> Thanks, that's really awesome



you're welcome!


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Feb 22, 2015)

boop ;u;


----------



## Amilee (Feb 23, 2015)

hi c: could i request one of my acnl mayor again? :3


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Feb 23, 2015)

Amilee said:


> hi c: could i request one of my acnl mayor again? :3



sure!


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Feb 23, 2015)

bump ;u;


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 23, 2015)

Hi ;-; can you draw anyone from here? uwu I know your busy~
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...#12487;&#12473;&#65281;-D-r-a-w-f-o-r-M-e-WiP


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Feb 25, 2015)

Amilee said:


> hi c: could i request one of my acnl mayor again? :3





Spoiler: Sorry about the quality













Luckypinch said:


> Hi ;-; can you draw anyone from here? uwu I know your busy~
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...#12487;&#12473;&#65281;-D-r-a-w-f-o-r-M-e-WiP





Spoiler: Again, apologies for the quality











Bleh, sorry, I've not been up to drawing recently. Hopefully these will get me back into it.


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 25, 2015)

inthenameofSweden said:


> Spoiler: Sorry about the quality
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh that's really cute


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Feb 25, 2015)

Luckypinch said:


> Oh that's really cute



yeee!


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 25, 2015)

inthenameofSweden said:


> yeee!



Could you color her sometime?


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Feb 26, 2015)

Luckypinch said:


> Could you color her sometime?



sure!


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Feb 26, 2015)

Luckypinch said:


> Could you color her sometime?





Spoiler: here you go!


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 26, 2015)

inthenameofSweden said:


> Spoiler: here you go!



Thank you ;a;

- - - Post Merge - - -

So cute omg.

Also you take bell commishions?


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Feb 26, 2015)

Luckypinch said:


> Thank you ;a;
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I've not really thought about getting paid for art yet ;u; what do you want me to draw?


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 26, 2015)

inthenameofSweden said:


> I've not really thought about getting paid for art yet ;u; what do you want me to draw?



I was hoping you could do like a mayor and all my villager sig.. I would pay I would never ever ask for that for free. 
So that's why I was asking lol.


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Feb 26, 2015)

Luckypinch said:


> I was hoping you could do like a mayor and all my villager sig.. I would pay I would never ever ask for that for free.
> So that's why I was asking lol.



I don't think I have the stamina for that sort of thing right now, I'm so sorry ;n;


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Feb 27, 2015)

boop


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Feb 27, 2015)

Spoiler: *does a cool pose*








OC!


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Feb 27, 2015)

boop ;u;


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Feb 28, 2015)

bump


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Feb 28, 2015)

bump


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Mar 1, 2015)

Spoiler: All I can seem to draw lately is Lying








Lying after Lying after Lying


----------



## elliebeebee (Mar 1, 2015)

Could you do my mayor in your cute stickman style for 15tbt? If that's not enough, then tell me


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Mar 1, 2015)

elliebeebee said:


> Could you do my mayor in your cute stickman style for 15tbt? If that's not enough, then tell me



oh sure! I'll do it for free if you like ;u;
I just need a ref of your mayor and I'll get started


----------



## elliebeebee (Mar 2, 2015)

Okay :3



Is this good enough?


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Mar 2, 2015)

elliebeebee said:


> Okay :3
> 
> View attachment 85605
> 
> Is this good enough?



perfect! Thank you, it'll be done some time today!


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Mar 2, 2015)

elliebeebee said:


> Okay :3
> 
> View attachment 85605
> 
> Is this good enough?





Spoiler: Here you go friend!











You can pay me if you want to, I don't really care either way.


----------



## elliebeebee (Mar 2, 2015)

Aw :3


----------



## LeilaChan (Mar 2, 2015)

Can you draw my mayor again but in that stickman style this time please, its so cute


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Mar 2, 2015)

LeilaChan said:


> Can you draw my mayor again but in that stickman style this time please, its so cute
> View attachment 85667





Spoiler: >u<


----------



## LeilaChan (Mar 2, 2015)

Omg its adorable tysm <3


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Mar 2, 2015)

LeilaChan said:


> Omg its adorable tysm <3



yeeeee you're very welcome!


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Mar 3, 2015)

boop ;u;


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Mar 3, 2015)

Spoiler: lol what is effort


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Mar 4, 2015)

bump


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Mar 4, 2015)

bump ;u;

I really want something to sketch


----------



## Nix (Mar 4, 2015)

inthenameofSweden said:


> bump ;u;
> 
> I really want something to sketch



Maybe you could give my mayor a shot? ^^



Tell me if you need a better ref. x3


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Mar 4, 2015)

I really had to guestimate on her shirt, I hope you don't mind ;u;


Spoiler: But here you go!


----------



## Nix (Mar 4, 2015)

That's awesome. C: Thank you! ^^ If you ever are in need of something to doodle you could do one of my villagers. ^^ I save all the art I get on my computer so it would be loved forever.  The more you practice the better you get. ^^


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Mar 5, 2015)

boop


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Mar 6, 2015)

boop


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Mar 6, 2015)

bump


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Mar 7, 2015)

bump ;u;


----------



## LeilaChan (Mar 8, 2015)

Can I have another of your stickmen

Thanks


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Mar 8, 2015)

LeilaChan said:


> Can I have another of your stickmen
> View attachment 86223
> Thanks





Spoiler: Here you go, friend! <3


----------



## LeilaChan (Mar 8, 2015)

Thankypu its so sweet <3


----------



## Allycat (Mar 8, 2015)

http://athenadrogo.tumblr.com/

go crazy, do something weird. I'm a little bored.


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Mar 8, 2015)

Allycat said:


> http://athenadrogo.tumblr.com/
> 
> go crazy, do something weird. I'm a little bored.



Sorry it's just a sketch


Spoiler: I'm not feeling too well today











- - - Post Merge - - -



LeilaChan said:


> Thankypu its so sweet <3



You're welcome! ;u;


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Mar 8, 2015)

boop


----------



## Allycat (Mar 9, 2015)

inthenameofSweden said:


> Sorry it's just a sketch
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I'm not feeling too well today
> ...



I love it! I hope you feel better xx


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Mar 9, 2015)

boop


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Mar 10, 2015)

bump ;u;


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Mar 10, 2015)

quietly boops

[sub]I wanna draaaaaw[/sub]


----------



## Chara (Mar 10, 2015)

just wondering what a average cost is


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Mar 10, 2015)

Chara said:


> just wondering what a average cost is



Oh! I tend to do things for free on here. I've only ever had people tip me ;u;


----------



## Chara (Mar 10, 2015)

mind doing me?


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Mar 10, 2015)

Chara said:


> View attachment 86493  mind doing me?



I'll do my best! ;u;


----------



## NessCuddles (Mar 11, 2015)

You can try drawing my mayor as practice :3 

Theres a reference in my siggy


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Mar 11, 2015)

Chara said:


> View attachment 86493  mind doing me?





Spoiler: Here you go! I tried ;u;













Nessiechan said:


> You can try drawing my mayor as practice :3
> 
> Theres a reference in my siggy





Spoiler: <3











Sorry they're both just sketches ;u;


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Mar 11, 2015)

Sweeeeeeede


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Mar 11, 2015)

holy **** am I in a drawing mood tonight

request something and you'll probably get it within 30 minutes to an hour


----------



## NessCuddles (Mar 12, 2015)

Thanks for the sketch c: Think you would be able to do beau?


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Mar 12, 2015)

Nessiechan said:


> Thanks for the sketch c: Think you would be able to do beau?



I could try a humanized version? ;u;


----------



## NessCuddles (Mar 12, 2015)

inthenameofSweden said:


> I could try a humanized version? ;u;



Up to you c: Just practice ideas


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Mar 12, 2015)

Nessiechan said:


> Up to you c: Just practice ideas





Spoiler: Here you go!


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Mar 12, 2015)

boops


----------



## NessCuddles (Mar 12, 2015)

inthenameofSweden said:


> Spoiler: Here you go!



aww its cute :O


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Mar 12, 2015)

Nessiechan said:


> aww its cute :O



yeeee!


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Mar 13, 2015)

boop


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Mar 13, 2015)

bump


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Mar 13, 2015)

Spoiler: So i caved and made a gemsona












She called Seraphinite


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Mar 14, 2015)

boop


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Mar 14, 2015)

bumps because I really wanna draw people's characters >u<


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Mar 15, 2015)

bump


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Mar 15, 2015)

Spoiler: They're brothers I swear


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Mar 16, 2015)

boop ;u;


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Mar 17, 2015)

bumps


----------



## NessCuddles (Mar 17, 2015)

Hmm.. you can draw my mayors new look if you want. Ref is in my siggy c:


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Mar 17, 2015)

Nessiechan said:


> Hmm.. you can draw my mayors new look if you want. Ref is in my siggy c:





Spoiler










Sorry about the quality, I'm so tired


----------



## NessCuddles (Mar 17, 2015)

inthenameofSweden said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why so tired? :c


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Mar 17, 2015)

Nessiechan said:


> Why so tired? :c



eh, I've just got a lot of stuffs going on.
Thank you for asking though ;u;


----------



## NessCuddles (Mar 17, 2015)

inthenameofSweden said:


> eh, I've just got a lot of stuffs going on.
> Thank you for asking though ;u;



Well try and get some rest if you need it ok c:


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Mar 17, 2015)

Nessiechan said:


> Well try and get some rest if you need it ok c:



Will do!


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Mar 18, 2015)

bump ;u;


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Mar 19, 2015)

boop


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Mar 19, 2015)

I threw together a pixel girl to prove to myself that I can at least somewhat pixel


----------

